# For My Daisy



## Sled dog hotel (Aug 11, 2010)

Almost 15 wonderful years with you ended Today.

You only came as a foster, just a call out of the Blue one Saturday, to say could we pick up a dog that needed to be removed quickly. So we dropped everything and were on our way, never knowing at that point that it would be the start of nearly 15 wonderful years with you, which although seems a long time, at the moment it feels like it has just gone by so quickly and much too fast.

You were a 15 month old nutter when we got you, an escape artist that had rampaged over the country side and killed a sheep, apparently what ever the owners did you still managed to escape, so that's why you were rehomed.

You came over from the continent, and spent 6months, from 6months old to a year old in quarantine no pet passports then. You were out of quarantine for three months caused havoc and that's when we met you. Everything they warn you about Huskies and what they can get up too you did and then some. We never knew your exact birthday, all we had was your quarantine papers, but we worked out from the age entered in quarantine at 6months old and your age when we got you, you were born in April, 15 months before, we never knew the exact date but your official birthday became April 1st, April fools day, because we said no other fools would be able to put up with your wild behaviour and antics.

You came and you settled with my existing 3, Tzar, Bella and Laska, your pals who you lived with for many years, who we lost before you, and you have spent the last 8 and 5 years with Kobi and Nanuq. They have always been with you right from pups, so you have been bought home with us for tonight so they could say goodbye and know where you have gone. It just didn't seem right to take you away and them never knowing why you never came back.
Tomorrow we will take you on your last journey, and your ashes will be with Tzar, Bella and Laska.

We will miss you my wild independent stoic girl, but we couldn't see you suffer and in pain. The only comfort is that you didn't suffer or lose your dignity, and up until this afternoon, you did all the things you wanted to do, and rung every possible minute from your 16 years and 2 months of life. Hard to believe you were getting me up as usual at 5 this morning, and stomping around huffing and demanding your breakfast, got excited and went on your walk with the others, and now in those few short hours later you have left us for good.

May that indomitable wild free spirit run forever free in sunshine, with Tzar, Bella and Laska, my fabulous 4 who will never be forgotten and always loved as you will. xx


----------



## Ceiling Kitty (Mar 7, 2010)

RIP Daisy. May angels lead you in xxxx


----------



## Freddie and frank (Mar 26, 2012)

wonderful words. :crying:
RIP Daisy, what a special girl.


----------



## branwen (Nov 27, 2013)

Tears streaming reading your lovely words..


Run Free beautiful Daisy..


----------



## Sled dog hotel (Aug 11, 2010)

Thank you all so much.

This morning is so hard, no demanding stomping about, and huffing and puffing and driving me mad between 4.45 and 5.15 wanting to be let out and then have her breakfast and not letting up until shes got it. Funny isn't it the things that can drive you mad about them end up being the things that are going to be missed the most.


----------



## Sleeping_Lion (Mar 19, 2009)

So sorry to read this, I did worry after reading your thread about her being so poorly. What a wonderful life you've given her, I was just thinking about her name and chuckling to myself wondering how many Daisy huskies there are out there, surely they're all named something powerful like the names of your others, sounding like the sort of thing you'd hear them called out in the wilds, waiting to be attached to a harness and team, ready to pull their owners through adversity and hardship. Then I remembered I have a little patch of daisies in my garden, growing so beautifully, in the wrong place completely, but I want to save them and keep them going because they make me smile when I see them flowering where they shouldn't be. And just recently, I've been reminded yet again, how much our dogs pull us through adversity, even just the simple things that knock us in life, a hug from our dogs makes it so much easier to get through the day. 

RIP to your wonderful Miss Daisy, may she continue to flower and her memories bring you smiles, and help you through many days to come, you'll never truly lose her, but the pain of separation can be so cruel. xx


----------



## Kathy J (Jun 1, 2012)

What a lovely tribute to Daisy - I am so sorry for your loss.

Sleep gently Daisy.


----------



## lilythepink (Jul 24, 2013)

so sorry, hugs.

I am shocked, so sudden. so sorry to read this this morning.


----------



## noushka05 (Mar 28, 2008)

What a beautiful tribute to your precious spirited Daisy. I know your heart is breaking & no words can ease your pain, but I hope you will hold close the wonderful memories you have of Daisy & the happiness & love you shared. xxx


Run fast & free special girl xxx


North Of RainBow Bridge



The time comes. A Siberian Husky lifts up its head.
There is an untested adventure beyond. Time to go.
Across the Rainbow Bridge is a place for all dogs.
A river runs wide and shallow with tennis balls that fly with their own wings;
That is the place for a Labrador or Golden to await its master's arrival.

The Siberian is not content here. Northward is its trail.

There are soft pastures for Aussies and Border Collies, with sheep and geese to pen.
Agility equipment grows like trees amid Frisbees and flyball.

But the North continues its sure wild call,
And the Siberian's journey continues.

Now the air is colder. Now the moon is always full.
Now the light is silver and it breaks and shimmers on fields of bright snow.

Now there are no roads, no walls, no pens, just endless space to run.
This is where Siberians gather, North of the Rainbow Bridge.

They wait in this beautiful place, happy, but not complete.
Suddenly, a howl begins, as one dog senses someone coming,
Someone very special.

All the Siberians raise their heads and join in the ancient chorus.
They dance like moonbeams and sing like winter winds.

There are red ones like dawn streaks, black ones splattered with many colors
And silver ones like the first strange hour before light.
They line up as if in harness and run together,
In a scintillating, many-colored streak.

The leader of the team guides the others past the fields
And river, with racing feet and racing heart.
They rush to greet the new arrival at the Rainbow Bridge
Where the leader is rejoined with its beloved person, never to be parted again.

The glory of the reunion is celebrated by all
The Siberians dwelling beyond the Bridge,
A glimmering, multicolored team leaping and whirling with joy.

The light from that scene is what we see on magical evenings
In the northernmost parts of this Earth:
The Aurora Borealis, the Northern Lights beyond the Rainbow Bridge.


----------



## northnsouth (Nov 17, 2009)

Daisy you were loved well, SD your tribute had me welling up, Nouska your poem made them flow.
Our greatest act of love is the hardest
RIP Daisy x


----------



## Sled dog hotel (Aug 11, 2010)

Sleeping_Lion said:


> So sorry to read this, I did worry after reading your thread about her being so poorly. What a wonderful life you've given her, I was just thinking about her name and chuckling to myself wondering how many Daisy huskies there are out there, surely they're all named something powerful like the names of your others, sounding like the sort of thing you'd hear them called out in the wilds, waiting to be attached to a harness and team, ready to pull their owners through adversity and hardship. Then I remembered I have a little patch of daisies in my garden, growing so beautifully, in the wrong place completely, but I want to save them and keep them going because they make me smile when I see them flowering where they shouldn't be. And just recently, I've been reminded yet again, how much our dogs pull us through adversity, even just the simple things that knock us in life, a hug from our dogs makes it so much easier to get through the day.
> 
> RIP to your wonderful Miss Daisy, may she continue to flower and her memories bring you smiles, and help you through many days to come, you'll never truly lose her, but the pain of separation can be so cruel. xx


Funny you should say about her name SL, there is a story to that too. She was called Daisy by her previous owners. She was such a strong independent madam and rock solid muscle by the time I had got her fit, Daisy was the last thing you would think of calling her especially with her antics and wild personality and things she got up too. We were going to change it, but no one could agree and it caused so many arguments, that Daisy she forever stayed.
I haven't actually named any of mine apart from Kobi. Tzar, Bella, Laska, Daisy, and even Nanuq who was named Nanuq in the animal home, all kept the names they came with when I rescued them.

Thank you for your lovely post and comforting words. Daisy she will always be and its a lovely tribute you have given her.


----------



## Sled dog hotel (Aug 11, 2010)

noushka05 said:


> What a beautiful tribute to your precious spirited Daisy. I know your heart is breaking & no words can ease your pain, but I hope you will hold close the wonderful memories you have of Daisy & the happiness & love you shared. xxx
> 
> Run fast & free special girl xxx
> 
> ...


Noush that was beautiful Ive never heard it before, its wonderful and so fitting and sums up the Sibe so much, its got me going again, although that doesn't take much anyway. Thank you so much.


----------



## Sled dog hotel (Aug 11, 2010)

Kathy J said:


> What a lovely tribute to Daisy - I am so sorry for your loss.
> 
> Sleep gently Daisy.





lilythepink said:


> so sorry, hugs.
> 
> I am shocked, so sudden. so sorry to read this this morning.





northnsouth said:


> Daisy you were loved well, SD your tribute had me welling up, Nouska your poem made them flow.
> Our greatest act of love is the hardest
> RIP Daisy x


Thank you all so much. Nanuq is in the vets today too having a procedure, so all the thoughts and keeping me occupied is a good thing and a comfort on both accounts.


----------



## ellenlouisepascoe (Jul 12, 2013)

Almost in tears at my desk here :crying: especially after reading noushka's poem.

Run free at the rainbow bridge Daisy :001_wub:

A big hug to you and yours SDH xx


----------



## suewhite (Oct 31, 2009)

I am so sorry,15 years of being loved and cared for what a wonderful life.
Rest In Peace Daisy.xxxx


----------



## Jenna500 (May 27, 2012)

I'm so sorry. I saw your other thread this morning and was so praying for a positive outcome x

Rest in peace Daisy. 

I will hug my own Daisy just that little bit tighter today.


----------



## Dianne58 (Feb 22, 2014)

Sled dog hotel said:


> Thank you all so much.
> 
> This morning is so hard, no demanding stomping about, and huffing and puffing and driving me mad between 4.45 and 5.15 wanting to be let out and then have her breakfast and not letting up until shes got it. Funny isn't it the things that can drive you mad about them end up being the things that are going to be missed the most.


I know just what you mean Hun  the thing I missed most when my girls left me was the greeting when I came home  one minute there the next gone  your darling girl is free now young and whole again x x










Just for you x x x


----------



## Sled dog hotel (Aug 11, 2010)

ellenlouisepascoe said:


> Almost in tears at my desk here :crying: especially after reading noushka's poem.
> 
> Run free at the rainbow bridge Daisy :001_wub:
> 
> A big hug to you and yours SDH xx





suewhite said:


> I am so sorry,15 years of being loved and cared for what a wonderful life.
> Rest In Peace Daisy.xxxx





Jenna500 said:


> I'm so sorry. I saw your other thread this morning and was so praying for a positive outcome x
> 
> Rest in peace Daisy.
> 
> I will hug my own Daisy just that little bit tighter today.





Dianne58 said:


> I know just what you mean Hun  the thing I missed most when my girls left me was the greeting when I came home  one minute there the next gone  your darling girl is free now young and whole again x x
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thank you all so much.


----------



## Charity (Apr 17, 2013)

I am so sorry you have lost your lovely girl, that's such a wonderful goodbye you've written. Sweet dreams dear Daisy, now restored to health and free to run again in the sunshine at Rainbow Bridge. xx


----------



## new westie owner (Apr 30, 2010)

Tears in my eyes reading this :crying: you have all your lovely memories to get you through take care


----------



## Sled dog hotel (Aug 11, 2010)

Thank you both, and yes no one can take away your memories those you will always have so true. x


----------



## j4nfr4n (Mar 10, 2013)

Such a beautiful testament to a beautiful girl 
Watch over you mom Daisy whilst you run amok at the Bridge xx


----------



## PetloverJo (Nov 4, 2011)

So so sorry for you loss.

If It Should Be

If it should be I grow frail and weak
And pain prevents my peaceful sleep.
Then you must do what must be done
When this last battle can't be won.
You will be sad, I understand.
Selfishness might stay your hand.
But on this day, more than the rest,
Your love and friendship take the test.
We've had so many happy years
That what's to come can hold no fears.
You'd not want me to suffer. So,
When the time comes, please let me go.
Take me where my needs they'll tend.
Only stay with me until the end.
Hold me firm and speak to me.
Until my eyes no longer see.
I know, in time, you, too, will see
It is a kindness that you do for me.
Although my tail it's last has waved,
From pain and suffering I've been saved.
Do not grieve it should be you.
Who must decide this thing to do.
We've been so close, we two, these years......
Don't let your heart hold any tears

Author Unknown


----------



## Goldstar (Nov 12, 2011)

Sending massive hugs to you xxx


----------



## paddyjulie (May 9, 2009)

RIP beautiful Daisy xx


----------



## tattoogirl73 (Jun 25, 2011)

RIP daisy  so sorry for your loss x


----------



## BOOGNME (May 13, 2014)

Sled dog hotel said:


> Almost 15 wonderful years with you ended Today.
> 
> You only came as a foster, just a call out of the Blue one Saturday, to say could we pick up a dog that needed to be removed quickly. So we dropped everything and were on our way, never knowing at that point that it would be the start of nearly 15 wonderful years with you, which although seems a long time, at the moment it feels like it has just gone by so quickly and much too fast.
> 
> ...


Am so sorry for your loss I said I would say a prayer last night for Daisy N.I.P.
my heart and thoughts are with you
Tis 4 years today since my Boog was PTS but I find peace knowing he's playing on bridge x


----------



## 8tansox (Jan 29, 2010)

My heart breaks for you, knowing what you're going through as so many of us have been through this and really do know how it is. RIP Daisy, you were indeed a very lucky pooch, right up until the very end and beyond.


----------



## Sled dog hotel (Aug 11, 2010)

Thank you both. x


----------



## Dogless (Feb 26, 2010)

May Daisy run free indeed - lovely testament xxx.


----------



## springerpete (Jun 24, 2010)

I can't add anything to what's already been said so eloquently already. If you know me, you will know how I feel for you just now. I'm sorry.


----------



## Sled dog hotel (Aug 11, 2010)

Thank you Dogless and Pete. x


----------



## Lurcherlad (Jan 5, 2013)

Only just seen this - so sorry for your loss 

What a beautiful girl Daisy was 

So glad you took her home for the others to say goodbye.

Take care x


----------



## simplysardonic (Sep 1, 2009)

Oh SDH, I don't know what to say  massive hugs for you at this time.

Run free over the Bridge Daisy xxxx


----------



## cheekyscrip (Feb 8, 2010)

RIP Daisy..run free join all the wonderful dog son Rainbow bridge...


----------



## dexter12 (Aug 28, 2012)

oh god shouldnt have read that at work  so sorry for your loss but in a weird way was lovely to read xx

thought i better add not lovely to read because of what happened but your lovely memories  xx


----------



## Sled dog hotel (Aug 11, 2010)

dexter12 said:


> oh god shouldnt have read that at work  so sorry for your loss but in a weird way was lovely to read xx
> 
> thought i better add not lovely to read because of what happened but your lovely memories  xx


Don't worry I know what you mean. Thank you all once again for your kind thoughts and posts. It has really meant a lot and helped so much.

Ive just been up to collect her ashes, The real Daisy, her soul and her wild spirit left us on Sunday, but that we will keep in her hearts and memories. 
The part of her she did leave behind, is now back with us, she always laid in front of the fireplace, so Ive put it on the hearth, so in a way she still has her spot.


----------



## lozb (May 31, 2010)

SDH... so sorry to read this (only just now).
RIP Daisy. Wonderful life you gave her, and vice versa. 
xxx


----------



## abbieandchi (Jan 8, 2012)

I'm so sorry for your loss.

RIP Daisy x


----------

